# Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

Hey Jungs,

habe mich nun doch entschlossen auf geflochtene Schnüre umzusteigen, gehe meistens mit Gummis auf Zander in der Elbe und die geflochtene Schnur soll ja nun mal einfach besseren Köderkontakt haben.
Ich wollte euch dieses Testangebot zeigen:

http://www.factory-shop.de/index.php?gruppe=11

habe mir die 15kg in anthrazit bestellt nur leider liegt doch nicht dabei wie man die Groundline mit der geflochtenen verbindet?!
Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?
Ist es richtig das man nicht mit geflochtener im Winter/Eiszeit angeln sollte?

Gruß Dominic


----------



## Khaane (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

Gibt verschieden Knoten, ich persönlich finde den Albright-Knoten sehr gut, da er schmal ist und bei Auswurf in den Ringen nicht allzu große Probleme macht.

Alternativ, der doppelte Grinnerknoten - Finde ihn aber zu fummelig und bevorzuge deshalb den Albright.

Beide Knoten findest du hier:

http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/html/anglerknoten.html

Geflochtene soll im Winter einfrieren, da sie je nach Hersteller dazu neigen, sich mit Wasser voll zu saugen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

Die 15Kg Schnur ist aber etwas überdimensioniert, 10 Kg hätten da völlig gereicht.

Egal bestellt hast du ja schon und bei Hängern macht die sich besser.

Du musst die Groundline ja nicht zwingend mit dem geflecht verbinden kannst auch dannach noch draufknoten. Aber wenn du die miteinander verbinden willst dann einen doppelten Grinnerknoten machen.

http://www.radtke-clan.de/anglerknoten.htm

Edit: Zu spät! Zu lange den Knoten gesucht.


----------



## Tommy82 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

@ Buxte

Ja stimmt schon das man  ( nicht )  mit Geflochtener Angeln sollte friert schneller ein als Mono Schnur. 
Ich selber hab über das ganze Jahr Geflochtene drauf, bin da zu Faul mir eine extra Spule mit Mono Schnur drauf zu machen.


----------



## Tommy82 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

@ Kaulbarschspezi


Also ich glaube er meint eine Monofile Schnur damit, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## Khaane (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was genau soll denn der Begriff _Groundline_ bezeichnen?



Wohl ein anderer Begriffs für "Backing" - Evtl. ist der andere Begriff schon geschützt.


----------



## Bassey (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was genau soll denn der Begriff _Groundline_ bezeichnen?



Und wieder ein tolles Englisches Wort für die Sprachverstümmelung :vik:

Groundline

Ground = Grund (wobei ich das Wort Ground eher nutze um ein Areal zu bezeichnen. Um den Dingen auf den Grund gehen nutze ich ja lieber das Wort Bottom)
Wieder ein anderes Wort für den Grund:
Würdest du mir einen Grund geben, damit ich dir eine in die Visage zu schlagen kann?
Would you like to give me a REASON for that I can hit you in your face?

Line= Line...
Ja was für eine Line?! Eine Line Koks eine Wäsche Line?
Ich wette es gibt Spezialisten, welche "Wäscheleine" in "Laundryline" umwandeln würden...

Als unterfütternde Schnur würde ich wohl eher Bottomline wählen... Aber bei den ganzen Englischspezis unter den Anglern fragt mich ja keiner


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

Ob die Gratis-Groundline was taugt??

Ich wäre da äußerst skeptisch!!

Grad' für 'ne vernünftige Groundline würde ich lieber paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen!|rolleyes


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

Groundline! 
Ist ja auch wurscht.

Habe heute auch bekommen die Schnüre( 2Tage mit Rechnung).
Muß ich extra zum Baumarkt um sie bespulen zulassen? Nein oder?
Habe jetzt die 1000m geflochtene(welche ich wieder zurück schicken muss) 200m GROUNDLINE ( einfach nur ne Monofile ) und ca. 100m geflochtene( welche ich behalten darf).

Ich denke ca.100m sind ein bißchen wenig und dafür ist die groundline, damit ich noch ca. 80m davon daunter machen kann.

Was haltet ihr davon?
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...-Knot&hl=de&lr=&rlz=1G1GGLQ_DEDE363&sa=N&um=1

Werde wohl den Uni Knoten ausprobieren


----------



## kulti007 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ob die Gratis-Groundline was taugt??
> 
> Ich wäre da äußerst skeptisch!!
> 
> Grad' für 'ne vernünftige Groundline würde ich lieber paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen!|rolleyes



ich denke die "groundline " ist scheixx egal. bei mir hat noch nie ein fisch das geflecht komplett von der rolle gezogen...


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ob die Gratis-Groundline was taugt??
> 
> Ich wäre da äußerst skeptisch!!
> 
> Grad' für 'ne vernünftige Groundline würde ich lieber paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen!|rolleyes



Naja wenn man ein Produkt zum testen anbietet, solltes es war taugen...
Selbst wenn nur die Groundline nix taugen sollte, wäre ich der Firma Hemingway ja sehr skeptisch gegenüber und würde wahrscheinlich das Produkt nicht erwerben.
Also keine Gute Werbung dann oder?#c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ich denke die "groundline " ist scheixx egal. bei mir hat noch nie ein fisch das geflecht komplett von der rolle gezogen...



Ach was!#6:q


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wie jetzt #c? Um welche Ground- und Surfaceline gehts denn eigentlich?



Naja schau dir das Angebot doch an.
Du kriegst 100m geflochtene ( stärke und farbe nach wahl) und die 200m groundline zum testen! Gratis! Dazu 1000m die ausgewählte geflochtene.
Wenn du es nicht möchtest schickst du die 1000m wieder zurück und hast nur einmal porto bezahlt!
= 100m geflochtene + 200m mono für 4,99 euro.

Ich finde es Gut!!!!!


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ach was!#6:q



In der Elbe sollten aber ca.100m bei 60m auswurf kein problem für ein großen Stachelritter sein #h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Buxte schrieb:


> Ich denke ca.100m sind ein bißchen wenig und dafür ist die groundline, damit ich noch ca. 80m davon daunter machen kann.



So sieht das aus!
Zum bespulen würde ich nicht unbedingt in den Baumarkt fahren!#c
Pack deine Ersatzspule auf die Rolle und spule das Geflecht zuerst auf, dann knote deine "Groundline" an und mach voll das Ding!  Danach spulst du den ganzen Spaß auf die andere Spule zurück, fertich!


----------



## Twindad (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

Hallo
das Thema interessiert mich auch gerade, da ich überlegt habe mir die 30er Dyneema auf meine Waller-Ruten zu machen.
Ich gehe 2-3 mal im Jahr in der Elbe auf Waller angeln und mich würde einfach mal interresieren was ihr so für erfahrungen mit der Schnur gemacht habt, da sie ja recht günstig ist.
Würde mich über antworten freuen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Janbr (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



> Als unterfütternde Schnur würde ich wohl eher Bottomline wählen... Aber bei den ganzen Englischspezis unter den Anglern fragt mich ja keiner


 
Bottomline ist auch nicht das richtige. Mit "bottomline" ist die "Summenlinie" auf einer Rechnung gemeint und heisst soviel wie "Endeffekt" oder eben "unter'm Strich".

Backing ist genau das richtige Wort fuer die Schnur zun Unterfuettern.

Gruss Jan


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

Bottoms up!!:q#h


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> In nen Baum geschwommen und dann in der Strömung abgetrieben nicht, sonst ja.
> 
> Vielleicht noch nen richtigen Tipp hinterher. Bevor Du entscheidest, ob Du die Großspule behältst, würde ich mir im Angelladen noch die eine oder andere 2-3 Meter Schnurprobe der üblichen Verdächtigen - Spiderwire, Power Pro, Stren, Stroft etc. - holen und mal danebenlegen bzw. Durchmesser, Haltbarkeit der Knoten, Aufrauhen etc. vergleichen... Mag ja auch unterschiedliche Meinungen geben, aber Anthrazit wäre fürs Gufieren nicht die Farbe meiner Wahl gewesen...



Naja die Farbwahl ist wohl so ne sache, jeder hat da sein denken. Ich finde z.b die gelben schnüre schrecklich.
was spricht gegen anthrazit beim gufieren?( grau-braun)


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Twindad schrieb:


> Hallo
> das Thema interessiert mich auch gerade, da ich überlegt habe mir die 30er Dyneema auf meine Waller-Ruten zu machen.
> Ich gehe 2-3 mal im Jahr in der Elbe auf Waller angeln und mich würde einfach mal interresieren was ihr so für erfahrungen mit der Schnur gemacht habt, da sie ja recht günstig ist.
> Würde mich über antworten freuen.
> ...



Hallo,

Erfahrung ist wohl etwas zuviel gesagt ich habe mir letztes Jahr mal mit der Monotec Futura zum Spinnfischen geholt, die ich zwischenzeitlich verschenkt habe weil ich mit der Schnur bzw. der Ummantelung nicht zufrieden war. Dazu gab es ein paar Proben mit ca. 30 cm.

Die Dynasteel  war zumindest äußerlich ok, die Proffessional war eher platt als rund und die normale Dyneema hat den Ausdruck gefolchtene wohl eher nicht verdient so locker ist dass Geflecht.

 Gruß Peter


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Dass man die Schnur sehen können sollte und zwar möglichst bei jedem Umgebungslicht. Gelb ist da m.E. ganz klar die erste Wahl, egal ob man das hübsch findet oder nicht. Bei Rot/Grün kommt es schon auf Wetter/Tageszeit an, d.h. die sieht man oft nicht. Naja, und grau ist nun nicht gerade kontrastreich...


 
Genau das ist ja die "Ansichtssache". Die Frage ist wer soll die Schnur sehen oder wer nicht. Bei meiner angelei bin ich nicht sehr auf Blickkontakt angewiesen.
Wieso du ( beim gufieren)?


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was genau soll denn der Begriff _Groundline_ bezeichnen?



1. Ist jetzt wohl nicht dein ernst die frage oder? Zusammenhänge sind schwer zu kappieren wa?

2. Ansonsten lesen bildet! klick mal auf den Link vom TE.

3. Um keine Verwirrung zu stiften übernimmt man die Begriffe des TE's.


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> 1. Ist jetzt wohl nicht dein ernst die frage oder? Zusammenhänge sind schwer zu kappieren wa?
> 
> 2. Ansonsten lesen bildet! klick mal auf den Link vom TE.
> 
> 3. Um keine Verwirrung zu stiften übernimmt man die Begriffe des TE's.


 

Merci#6
Aber es hat wohl nun jeder verstanden was eine Groundline ist.
Aber was haltet ihr denn nun von dem Angebot?


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Deine bisherige Angelei mit sich dehnender Mono kann man auch als Vergleich nicht wirklich heranziehen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, legst Du Dir ja die Geflochtene zu, um besseren Köderkontakt zu haben... Und daher wäre es auch ratsam sich zu belesen, wie man den tatsächlich bekommt...
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit (neben anderen wie z.B. Schnur durch die Finger gleiten lassen, Rutenspitze beoachten), ist eben das Verhalten der Schnur zu beobachten, um zu Erkennen, wann und ob der Gufi Grundkontakt hat oder ob ein Fisch beißt... All jenes halt, was Dir zuvor häufiger mal entgangen sein dürfte...
> 
> Und gerade am Anfang des Angelns ist eben nicht die schlechteste Idee, die Schnur zu beobachten (insb. dann, wenn man keine besonders feinfühlige und ausreichend harte Rute zur Verfügung hat).


 

Okay.. kling plausibel, aber....
Ich denke man kann auch einiges mit mono am reinem gefühl erkennen, Bodenkontakt, Biss, etc.....
Die Geflochtene soll dieses  verstärken oder präzisieren.
Erläutere mir die Zusammenhänge mit dem Sichtkontakt doch nochmal.


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte Dir nicht unterstellen, dass Du den, wie mir scheint, überaus dämlichen Begriff erfunden hast . Ändert aber nichts am Kern der Sache, nämlich, dass er dämlich klingt und mir in freier englischer Wildbahn in dieser Bedeutungszuschreibung auch noch nicht untergekommen ist... Aber, wie gesagt, ich bin ja an den etymologischen Ursprüngen interessiert - um mich zu bilden - und erkenne als bisherige Quelle nen deutschen Versandladen an #d... Vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch und tu dem Begriff und den Anglophilen unter uns Unrecht mit meinen, nun ja, durchaus ausbaufähigen Englischkenntnissen... #6


 Was ist daran merkwürdig?
Kommt wohl von Groundline Hitch = Grundlinien Knoten

Zur Mainline wird sie wohl es nicht schaffen, so ist es nur eine Groundline!:vik:


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Naja, Grundkontakt siehst Du z.B. daran, dass eine gestraffte Schnur in sich zusammenfällt. Bei einem harten, sandigem oder kiesigem Boden merkt man das auch durch ein Tocken am Blank bzw. an einem leichtem Nachgeben der Rutenspitze einer sensiblen Rute, bei Schlamm scheiden letztere Möglichkeiten jedoch aus. Bei ner Mono kann man das eigentlich nur auf Verdacht hinkriegen bzw. mekrt man da eben auch die Unebenheit am Boden viel viel schlechter...
> 
> Und ähnlich verhält es sich halt auch mit den Bissen, sie können in die Rute übertragen werden, man kann aber auch die Unregelmäßigkeiten an der Schnur sehen und dann heißt es anhauen. Ob Biss oder nicht, dafür muß man ein Gefühl bekommen... Gerade vorsichtige oder kurzen Attacken über längere Distanz wirst Du z.B. bei ner Mono gar nicht mitbekommen haben...
> 
> ...


 
Dir auch ein Merci.

Aber anscheind bist du der Meinung das Schnüre Fische nicht verschrecken.
Ist halt ansichtssache.....


----------



## Buxte (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Diese Ansicht ist hier nicht so selten... Aber ich fische aus verschiedenen Gründen 2m Mono zwischen der Geflochtenen und dem Stahlvorfach...


 
Alles ansichtssache|rolleyes
Aber ich merke du hast viel Ahnung, mehr als ich:vik:
Aber ich denke trotzdem das jeder Angler seine Stärken in der verschiedene Organen hat, der eine Arbeitet mehr wie du sichtkontakt, der andere wie ich verläßt sich mehr auf den Tastsinn. 

Wie verknotest du dein mono vorfach?;+


----------



## stichling-hunter (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Alternativ der Knoten vom ehemaligen Boardie NorbertF klick


Ja der altbekannte Schlagschnurknoten ist schon nicht verkehrt!


----------



## Buxte (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

Macht ihr die Mono nur noch ran wegen Optik und gibt es da noch andere Gründe..Puffer, etc.
?


----------



## Buxte (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

Mh....heute mal die neue Schnur getestet und ich hatte irgendwie nur perücken in meiner Schnur!#d
Hätte ich sie vielleicht doch richtig bespulen lassen?


----------



## cyberpeter (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



Buxte schrieb:


> Mh....heute mal die neue Schnur getestet und ich hatte irgendwie nur perücken in meiner Schnur!#d
> Hätte ich sie vielleicht doch richtig bespulen lassen?



Welche dieser Schnüre hast Du Dir schicken lassen?


----------



## Buxte (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Welche dieser Schnüre hast Du Dir schicken lassen?



typ 20  15kg in anthrazit,
ich weiß das eine oder zwei nr. kleiner es auch getan hätten.
Aber so ein Perückenkram..... dachte das wäre bei geflochtenen fast ausgeschlossen.


----------



## cyberpeter (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

Also die *Dyneema *und nicht die *Hemingway Dynasteel* dass wollte ich eigentlich wissen ....

Die normale Dyneema eignet sich als Schnur zum werfen eher nicht da sie sehr locker geflochten ist ....


----------



## Buxte (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hemingway- geflochtene Angelschnur Gratis*

ich glaube das mußte ich auch festellen, werde es nochmal probieren..
Ja es ist die dyneema.:c


----------

